# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا > سوال: پرسرعت ترین و بهینه ترین فریم ورک جاوا

## HOSSEINGHOLI

پرسرعت ترین و بهینه ترین فریم ورک جاوا به نظر شما دوستان چیه؟

لطفا علتتونو هم اگه ممکنه بگید

----------


## javaphantom

> پرسرعت ترین و بهینه ترین فریم ورک جاوا به نظر شما دوستان چیه؟
> 
> لطفا علتتونو هم اگه ممکنه بگید


در حال حاضر چیز خوبی تو بازار پیدا نمی کنی یک چند وقت صبر کن الان نزدیک عید پاکشونه تموم که بشه هم قیمتها می یاد پایین هم اینکه فریم ورکهای جدید می دن بیرون.

نسل جدید فریم ورکهایی قرار بیاد بیرون هم شتابش خوبه هم exception handling خوبه. توی راه حل هایی که پیچ و خم زیاد داره خوب جواب می دن. 

الان چیزایی که توی بازارهستند زیاد جالب نیستند.


شما بهتر قبل اینکه دنبال فریم ورک سریع و بهینه باشی بری معنی فریم ورک رو بدونی. اینو دوستانه بهت می گم.

----------


## mazdadoost

> پرسرعت ترین و بهینه ترین فریم ورک جاوا به نظر شما دوستان چیه؟
> 
> لطفا علتتونو هم اگه ممکنه بگید


دوست عزیز : منظورتون از پر سرعت ترین و بهینه ترین چیه؟ بیشتر اگر امکان داره توضیح بدین.

----------


## cups_of_java

> در حال حاضر چیز خوبی تو بازار پیدا نمی کنی یک چند وقت صبر کن الان نزدیک عید پاکشونه تموم که بشه هم قیمتها می یاد پایین هم اینکه فریم ورکهای جدید می دن بیرون.
> 
> نسل جدید فریم ورکهایی قرار بیاد بیرون هم شتابش خوبه هم exception handling خوبه. توی راه حل هایی که پیچ و خم زیاد داره خوب جواب می دن. 
> 
> الان چیزایی که توی بازارهستند زیاد جالب نیستند.
> 
> 
> شما بهتر قبل اینکه دنبال فریم ورک سریع و بهینه باشی بری معنی فریم ورک رو بدونی. اینو دوستانه بهت می گم.


فکر نمی کنم سبک برخورد شما درست باشه. من قبلن هم اینو گفته بودم که روش شما یه کم به سمت به تمسخر گرفتن افراد می ره تا راهنماییشون. شما بهشون بگید فریم ورک یعنی چی!؟ بهشون بگید که فریم ورک در چه زمینه ای!؟ چه موضوعی؟! ایشون رو با محیط جاوا آشنا کنید. بهشون معنی سرعت رو بگید تا متوجه بشن اساسن سوالشون سوال درستی نیست. این سرعت در کجا!؟ با چه مقیاسی؟! برای چه کاری!؟ و ...
عذر می خوام دخالت کردم اما هدف ما کمک و راهنمایی دوستانی هست که دوست دارن یه چیزی یاد بگیرین با توجه به اینکه ما خودمون هم می تونیم یاد بگیریم!

----------


## saeedIRHA

> فکر نمی کنم سبک برخورد شما درست باشه. من قبلن هم اینو گفته بودم که روش شما یه کم به سمت به تمسخر گرفتن افراد می ره تا راهنماییشون. شما بهشون بگید فریم ورک یعنی چی!؟ بهشون بگید که فریم ورک در چه زمینه ای!؟ چه موضوعی؟! ایشون رو با محیط جاوا آشنا کنید. بهشون معنی سرعت رو بگید تا متوجه بشن اساسن سوالشون سوال درستی نیست. این سرعت در کجا!؟ با چه مقیاسی؟! برای چه کاری!؟ و ...
> عذر می خوام دخالت کردم اما هدف ما کمک و راهنمایی دوستانی هست که دوست دارن یه چیزی یاد بگیرین با توجه به اینکه ما خودمون هم می تونیم یاد بگیریم!


دوست عزیز اینجا انجمن درس اخلاق نیست، بعضی‌ از سوال‌های که واقعا ابلحانه مطرح میشند 
و کاربر هم از ابلحانه بودن سوالش مطلع هست و با این وجود بازم اونو مطرح می‌کنه رو باید اینطوری جوابشو داد.
این باعث میشه که قبل از مطرح کردن سوال ،یک مقدار راجع به سوال فکر بشه.
مثلا چند بار خود شما جواب سوال‌های رو دادین که مربوط به JavaScript بوده نه Java و در بخش Java مطرح شده بودن!
البته این نظر شخصی‌ من هست، چون ما هم اینجا کاربر معمولی‌ هستیم نه صاحب انجمن

----------


## cups_of_java

منم معلم اخلاق نیستم اما با نظر شما اصلن موافق نیستم. آخرش اینه که می تونیم جواب این سوال ها رو ندیم، اما اگر در فروم های خارجی فعالیت کرده باشید، دیدید که در دنیای مدرن و فهمیده افراد اینطوری برخورد نمی کنند با هم.

من متاسفم که دوستان متخصصی مثل شما دیگر افراد رو _ابلح_ بخونن یا مورد *تمسخر* قرارشون بدن. با این اوضاع نباید از وضعیت فنی و علمی کنونی مملکتمون خیلی هم ناراضی باشیم! پیشرفت برای فرهنگ های این چنینی ساخته نشده!

----------


## saeedIRHA

> منم معلم اخلاق نیستم اما با نظر شما اصلن موافق نیستم. آخرش اینه که می تونیم جواب این سوال ها رو ندیم، اما اگر در فروم های خارجی فعالیت کرده باشید، دیدید که در دنیای مدرن و فهمیده افراد اینطوری برخورد نمی کنند با هم.
> 
> من متاسفم که دوستان متخصصی مثل شما دیگر افراد رو _ابلح_ بخونن یا مورد *تمسخر* قرارشون بدن. با این اوضاع نباید از وضعیت فنی و علمی کنونی مملکتمون خیلی هم ناراضی باشیم! پیشرفت برای فرهنگ های این چنینی ساخته نشده!


زیاد خارجی‌ هار رو سعی‌ نکن الگو ی خودت قرار بدی همچین موجودات فضای تکامل یافتهٔ نیستن!
من هرگز کسی‌ رو مورد تمسخر قرار ندادم و نخواهم داد، من هم همین طور که شما گفتین وقتی‌ سوال نامرتبط میبینم یا جواب نمیدم یا به مدیران سایت گزارش میدم و  همیشه هم سعی‌ کردم پستهام در کمال ادب و احترام باشه.
ولی‌ این مساله نباید باعث بشه شما از کسانی‌ که اشتباه می‌کنن دفاع کنید، همیشه باید ایراد رو به دوستان گفت تا بتونن برطرف کنن. نه دفاع بیجا.

البته بازم میگم این نظر شخصی‌ من هست، حالا شما دوست دارید، جواب بدید.

----------


## manvaputra

> زیاد خارجی‌ هار رو سعی‌ نکن الگو ی خودت قرار بدی همچین موجودات فضای تکامل یافتهٔ نیستن!


سلام دوست عزيز حداقل قشر تحصيل كرده و با سوادشون چرا ميشه گفت تكامل پيدا كردن ، در ساده ترين حالت مخصوصا در محيطهاي اكادميك هيچ سوالي رو بش بر چسب ابلحانه نمي زنن ! دوست عزيز شايد سوالي كه به نظر شما مسخره بياد براي فرد سوال كننده واقعا مهم باشه هر كسي رو بايد در حد توانش ديد نه فراتر از اون همين من و شما تو عمرمون كم سوال مسخره نپرسيديم تا بعدش يه چيزي ياد گرفتيم

----------


## javaphantom

و من هم کم مسخره نشدم و الان هم خیلی وقتها مسخره می شم. 
شاید ترس از مسخره شدن راهی باشه که آدم سعی کنه بیشتر فکر کنه و اگرم مسخره شد برای جبران حتی در حد تلافی خیلی بیشتر سعی کنه.

من در خط آخر بهترین راه حل رو بهش گفتم و اون خوندن بود. ۱۰۰۰ ران بار این بحث بوجود اومده که اگر نماز در دین اسلام باید به زبان عربی باشه دنیای کامپیوتر و IT به زبان انگلیسی هست.

تعاریف پایه و مفهومی در دنیای امروز مخصوصا برای کسی که با کامپیوتر در تماس هست به راحتی و در کمترین زمان ممکن بدست می آید.

من نمی تونم قبول کنم کسی توی دنیای j2ee بیاد ولی بلد نباشه از اینترنت استفاده کنه یا حداقل در مورد مفهاهیم کوتاهی کنه. یا اینکه بگه من زبان انگلیسی بلد نیستم یا ضعیفم.

رفتارهای منو زیاد جدی نگیرین، اصلا انقدر مهم نیست که بخواین در مورد بحث کنید. جواب سوال رو بدین.

باز خوبه من یک جوابی دادم، باقی اساتید خودشون که جواب ندادن یه چندتا دیگم به سوال اضافه کردن و بعدشم زدن به اخلاقیات و ... که اینم خودش جای سواله.

جوابشو با سوال ندید خواهشا، یک جواب به این سوال بدید که منهم چیز یاد بگیرم.
من منتظر جواب این سوال می مونم.

----------


## _jmimi

سلام
کسی که سوال میکنه باید اول خودش یه سری چیزا رو رعایت کنه بعدش بیاد سوال مطرح کنه.
این لینکو بخونید تا دیگه سوالای الکی نکنید.
http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/SmartQuestions

----------


## cups_of_java

> زیاد خارجی‌ هار رو سعی‌ نکن الگو ی خودت قرار بدی همچین موجودات فضای تکامل یافتهٔ نیستن!
> من هرگز کسی‌ رو مورد تمسخر قرار ندادم و نخواهم داد، من هم همین طور که شما گفتین وقتی‌ سوال نامرتبط میبینم یا جواب نمیدم یا به مدیران سایت گزارش میدم و  همیشه هم سعی‌ کردم پستهام در کمال ادب و احترام باشه.
> ولی‌ این مساله نباید باعث بشه شما از کسانی‌ که اشتباه می‌کنن دفاع کنید، همیشه باید ایراد رو به دوستان گفت تا بتونن برطرف کنن. نه دفاع بیجا.
> 
> البته بازم میگم این نظر شخصی‌ من هست، حالا شما دوست دارید، جواب بدید.


من از الگو قرار دادن صحبت نکردم. اینکه هر انسانی الگوی خودش رو چطور انتخاب کنه به خودش بر می گرده نه دیگران اما مسله اینه که ما با دیدن ارتباطات و انفعالات بین مردم تو اینترنت می تونیم خیلی فرهنگ های خوب رو یاد بگیریم. تو این جامعه مجازی زندگی کردن فقط خوندن مقاله های J2EE و ... نیست که! ما فرهنگمون اساسن مشکل داره. مشکل خودمونیم! تمسخر هرگز راهی برای پیشرفت نبوده javaphantom عزیز!

من از کسی دفاع نکردم - گفتم با این مدل جواب دادن کسی چیزی یاد نمی گیره دیگران هم بهمون می خندن. شما ایراد  رو گفتید!؟  با ابلحانه خوندن سوال و ابلح دونستن فردی که اون و پرسیده؟ 
نمی دونم این چه ادبی بوده که سوال دیگران ابلحانه بدونیم!؟


بگذریم... دوست ندارم این بحث به فضایی برای بحث ما تبدیل شه. اون دوستمون هم که سوال پرسیده بیاد سوالش رو کامل کنه و دقیقن بگه منظورش چی بوده تا بشه راهنماییش کرد!؟

----------


## Cold.82

لینک زیر قدیمیه ولی یه نگاه بهش بنداز 

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com...1-5070873.html

سوالتون خیلی کلی بود

----------


## javaphantom

این سوال بجای اینکه از همون اول توسط مدیر باید حذف می شد، حالا کارش به جایی کشیده که با تعریف و تمجید چند بی سواد دیگه داره ذهن بقیه رو هم خراب می کنه.

اول از همه کو سوال کننده؟ یک چیزی نوشت شاید از قصد نوشته که ببینه بی سوادا توی این فروم چند نفرن الانم داره قه قه به همه می خنده. اگر اینطوری باشه دمش گرم عجب آدم باهوشی.

اگرم غیر از این باشه، خوش به حالش که چقدر طرفدار داره سوالش که دیگه کار به جستجو در اینترنت کشیده شده و چقدر خوب که با استناد و مدرک داره از طرف به غلط طرفداری می شه.

من با استناد به همین سندی که شما دادید و تنها چیزی هست که فلا رو شده به شما اثبات  می کنم که شما نمی توانید با ارائه کردن این چنین اسنادی و تعریف کسانی دیگر اصل قضیه که همون سوال اشتباه هست رو طوری دیگر و با منظور اینکه بقیه اشتباه می کردن از جمله خود من، و شما توانسته اید جوابی پیدا کنید، پیروز ماجرا بشید و ذهن بقیه خوانندگان رو به بیراه بکشونید.

اگرم واقعا قصد غیر از این داشتید، من همین جا اعلام می کننم که اولا از همه شما بسیار و بسیار و بسیار عذر خواهی می کنم و بعد از اون با این پیشفرض که شما سوال رو درست متوجه نشدید یا اینکه در زبان انگلیسی فقیر هستید بحث رو ادامه می دم

اما بریم سر اصل مطلب و امیدوارم که دیگه بحث الکی نکنیم و من بتونم همینجا این موضوع بدرد نخور رو تمامش کنم

سوال :


> پرسرعت ترین و بهینه ترین فریم ورک جاوا به نظر شما دوستان چیه؟
> 
> لطفا علتتونو هم اگه ممکنه بگید


اما تیتر بزرگ این سایت به زبان انگلیسی 



> Choose the best Java framework for your application


ترجمه 
انتخاب بهترین فریم ورک جاوا برای برنامه کاربردی شما

در همان سایت



> In this article, I'll take a closer look at the framework approach to development and some of the more popular Java Web frameworks available.


ترجمه:
در این مقاله، من یک نگاه نزدیکتر به فریم ورک برای develop  و بعضی از فریم ورک های مشهور یا مردمی یا همان popular موجود در web برای جاوا می کنم.

نکنه: خود نویسنده هیچ ادعایی مبتنی بر این که می خواد عمل مقایسه انجام بده رو عنوان نمی کنه چون اصلا مسخرست. امکان نداره حتی اگر بازم بدون موضوع برنامه کاربردی شما چی هست. وقتی عمل مقایسه وجود نداشته باشه شما چگونه می تونید بهترین یا بدترین رو معرفی کنید. وقتی عمل نسبت وجود نداشته باشه شما با چه نسبتی بدترین یا بهترین رو بصورت نسبی پیدا می کنید؟ چی برسه به جزییات مثل سرعت و یا بهینه بودن.

در ادامه خود بدبخت نویسنده ادامه می ده که قبل اینکه فریم ورک خودتون رو تازه به شرط اینکه بخواهید با فریم ورک محصول تولید کنید، انتخاب کنید باید به این جوانب یا به این سوالات جواب درست داده باشید.




> You should try to answer the following questions before you choose a framework:
> 
>     * Does the framework handle most things that are common to applications of the kind you wish to develop?
>     * Does the framework have a strong user community to back it?
>     * How much does the framework cost?
>     * How steep is the learning curve for the framework?


در آخر بازم طفلک اومده صادقانه گفته که 



> Some of the more popular frameworks that top of the list of my framework alternatives are:


ترجمه: بعضی از پر طرفدارترین فریم ورکهایی که در بالای لیست فریم ورک من قرار دارند

و بعدش اومده اسمه 3 تا فریم ورک رو آورده و نتیجه گرفته که
با توجه به داستان MVC و جدا بودن این سه لایه برای اینکه در وقت develop کم هزینه بشه و در قسمت پشتیبانی هم راحتر باشه وو و  چون struts الان این داستان رو داره پس struts.

خوب این مقاله مال Sep 16, 2003
خسته نباشی ماله 6 سال یا بهتره بگیم 7 سال پیشه چون چیزی به سال 2010 نمونده به می دونم شما خودتون زودتر اعلام کردین که این مقاله یکم قدیمیه.

دوستان اندازه گیری performance یک محصول تعاریف خواص خودش و همچنین ابزارهای مخصوص خودش رو داره و از طرفی سخت افزار و خیلی مسائل جانبی دیگر هم مهم و حائز اهمیت هستند.

فریم ورک تا یک ورودی نداشته باشه خروجی نداره و به تنهایی چطور می خواهی تست سرعت بگیری. خنده داره. تست از چی می خوای بگیری؟

بهینه یعنی چی آخه؟
 منظور تعداد کد (Line Of Cod) ؟

همینطور که می بینم کلی نکات مبهم در این سوال وجود داره که باقی دوستان در همون اول بهش اشاره کردند.

آخه چرا باید از سوالی که از اول اشتباه هست انقدر بخواهیم طفره بریم و طرفداری کنیم و انرژی بزاریم که ثابت کنیم نه اشتباه نیست. فقط برای اینکه بگی من بی تربیتم.؟ اینو کسانی که توی این فروم هستند همه می دونند. مدیران سایت هم می دونن.
 کلی وقت گذاشتی توی وب چرخیدی بعد تازه سند درستی نزاشتی یا مقاله درستی باز به عقیده من.
حالا راستشو بگو منو سر کار گذاشتی یا واقعا  متوجه سوال نشدی ؟

نتیجه:
من از اینکه انقدر تلاش می شه برای این موضوع و این سوال خیلی متاسفم.

----------


## manvaputra

> آخه چرا باید از سوالی که از اول اشتباه هست انقدر بخواهیم طفره بریم و طرفداری کنیم و انرژی بزاریم که ثابت کنیم نه اشتباه نیست. فقط برای اینکه بگی من بی تربیتم.؟


دوست عزيز من نمي بينم اينجا كسي از سوال دفاع كرده باشه اينجا همه طبق معمول سعي كردن به شما يادآوري كنن كه " ادب مرد به ز دولت اوست".

----------


## cups_of_java

> این سوال بجای اینکه از همون اول توسط مدیر باید حذف می شد، حالا کارش به جایی کشیده که با تعریف و تمجید چند بی سواد دیگه داره ذهن بقیه رو هم خراب می کنه.


من از کسی طرف داری نکردم. مقاله بالا رو هم نخوندم و با مسایل فنی کاری ندارم. من حرفم این بود که برخورد هامون درست نیست. مسخره کردن کار قشنگ و آموزنده ای نیست. شما داری خودت رو به کوچه علی چپ می زنی گویا که بحث رو دایم میپیچونی!

ضمنن احساس می کنم شما داری دیگه کم کم پات رو از حد خودت جلوتر می زاری! لطفن مراقب کلمات و جملاتی که به کار میگیرید باشید.

----------

